# Does Tesla now allow Supercharging for written off models?



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

For those playing along overseas, a Tesla also gets "written off", aka gets a Salvage Title, if it is stolen and not recovered by a certain period of time where the insurance has paid out the claim. Nothing wrong with the car, could have 10 miles on the odometer, but Salvage Title meant no more supercharging.

Legally, imo, there's no contract or agreement between Tesla and a salvage car buyer that gives them authority to remove features on the car at the time it is titled. The same charger module is in the car as is in the supercharger....you shouod be able to show a number of charge cycles, say 5, and be allowed to Supercharge. Easily written into software, as any car can jump a curb, not get totaled, and present as a Supercharger risk.

In other words, it's just a bullshit way to kill the secondary market and sell more new cars - or so they think. More cars to people with $20k cash plus sweat and used pieces, vs a willingness to take on a >$1000/month car payment or pay $70k for that car?


----------



## 2drx4 (Jan 3, 2022)

So I take it they have not reversed their policy?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

No idea. Mine are still too bent to drive...too many projects, lol

My theory, though, is as time goes on they are forced to act like a real car company.

I heard rumors they were allowing it. Rich Rebuilds should be among the first to rejoice and announce if so, as his daughter drives one and he was pretty vocal about it.


----------



## 2drx4 (Jan 3, 2022)

Rich had a video about it but it didn't work. So I would take that as a no. But the car's Tesla account (this feels way too much like Apple) wasn't in his name (not sure how you change that on a salvaged car either) and therefore he couldn't add another payment method... Even though it let him pay off the previous balance on the account.

Which to me adds more questions, which I could probably find the answers to by simply joining a Tesla forum. How do you prove to them the car is yours so you can charge it, even if it isn't a salvage? How are they finding out the cars are written off in the first place? What happens if they decide your car was written off when it wasn't?


----------



## Dradray (12 mo ago)

No idea. I think no


----------



## DomT177 (Sep 20, 2020)

I know of a model X in the UK which is was written off, Cat S categoried (Structural damage) then properly fixed and can supercharge (for free I believe) still


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

2drx4 said:


> Rich had a video about it but it didn't work. So I would take that as a no. But the car's Tesla account (this feels way too much like Apple) wasn't in his name (not sure how you change that on a salvaged car either) and therefore he couldn't add another payment method... Even though it let him pay off the previous balance on the account.
> 
> Which to me adds more questions, which I could probably find the answers to by simply joining a Tesla forum. How do you prove to them the car is yours so you can charge it, even if it isn't a salvage? How are they finding out the cars are written off in the first place? What happens if they decide your car was written off when it wasn't?


They were scraping VINs off insurance auction sites according to what I remember reading on the Tesla forum.

Registering the car with Tesla is easy. No different than buying a used one from a private party. Your ID and copy of title, iirc. Thakes two or three days.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

enlarscom said:


> Legally, imo, there's no contract or agreement between Tesla and a salvage car buyer that gives them authority to remove features on the car at the time it is titled.


There's also no contract or agreement between Tesla and a salvage car buyer that entitles the buyer to Supercharger service, unless the initial contract between Tesla and the first buyer was very poorly written. If I thought that I might ever buy and modify a Tesla, I would have a look at that contract.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Incorrect. Any features a car has at the time of purchase are an intrinsic value the seller has in his property.

Unless that feature is leased, it is passed with the title as property of the seller being conveyed to the buyer. Tesla would be commiting larceny by taking the value out of property it does not own.

This is why they can kill autopilot - if it's leased...


----------



## dinocarsfast (Jul 12, 2021)

If you buy a salvaged or rebuilt vehicle the vehicle’s warranty is voided when the vehicle is totaled. I don’t see why free supercharging would be any different, I do believe they should allow it as a paid service but that is a tesla business decision. Also there has been rumors that Tesla is going to open their charging network to non tesla vehicles, at that point I assume salvaged vehicles will be included.


----------



## 2drx4 (Jan 3, 2022)

dinocarsfast said:


> If you buy a salvaged or rebuilt vehicle the vehicle’s warranty is voided when the vehicle is totaled.


Is it? I imagine it could be if they have a clause in the warranty agreement, but they could not just void it without one.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

That opinion you pulled outa ur azz would be a direct violation of Federal warranty law where an unrelated incident/damage can't void the warranty:

"The federal minimum standards for full warranties are waived if the warrantor can show that the problem associated with a warranted consumer product was caused by damage while in the possession of the consumer, or by unreasonable use, including a failure to provide reasonable and necessary maintenance." - Magnuson–Moss Warranty Act - Wikipedia

So if you total a Tesla by getting the rear right quarter panel crushed (no OBC there), they can't void the battery warranty, for example.


----------



## dinocarsfast (Jul 12, 2021)

I’ve bought a late model vehicle from auction and rebuilt it to be roadworthy again and gone through the entire process with the state police to get it registered. The warranty was voided when the insurance company bought it, it’s just how it is with a rebuilt vehicle. 

What Voids Your Vehicle's Warranty? | Edmunds


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

dinocarsfast said:


> I’ve bought a late model vehicle from auction and rebuilt it to be roadworthy again and gone through the entire process with the state police to get it registered. The warranty was voided when the insurance company bought it, it’s just how it is with a rebuilt vehicle.
> 
> What Voids Your Vehicle's Warranty? | Edmunds


I assume that the logic is that a salvage car is just a collection of used parts; the original manufacturer of the vehicle no longer takes responsibility for defects in it any more than they would warranty a component taken out of a nearly-new wreck by a salvage yard and sold to someone to use as a replacement part.


----------

